# Body prep



## TriPower65 (Mar 18, 2014)

Alright. So I'm in the VERY early stages of disassembling my '65. I'm taking it down to bare frame and starting there.

I've been investigating how I want to go about getting the body to a point that I can find out exactly what's under that paint and although I understand the low-impact advantages of soda blasting, I'm also hearing that it can be hell on a paint job if not properly prepped prior to sealing/priming.

Can some of you who have gone through this before tell me what I need to know on this front? Soda and rinse/prep the hell out of it before sealing/priming, or is there another (better) method that I'm not considering?

This car is my inspiration, although I will have Butler build the powerplant from one of my 428 blocks - '66 tripower - manual transmission.

1965 Pontiac GTO - Understated 660HP Big-Block GTO - Car Craft Magazine All Pages

That is generally where I want to end up when I'm done. Time and money. I could use some of both.....

Thanks in advance for your input.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Dry ice blasting may be the way to go, no residual effects.


----------

